# Köder beim Brandungsangeln



## Andreas Thomsen

moin moin #h 
benutzt Ihr auch andere Köder als den Wattwurm beim Brandungsangeln?
wenn ja, welche Art und mit welchem Erfolg?
Bin mal neugierig.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Und wieder eine Antwort von mir *g*. Also eigentlich nehm ich nur den guten alten Watti! Aber ich hab die letzten Male immer wieder auf einen Kobi zurückgeriffen. Watti/Seeringler. Ging super auf Platten. Gelesen hab ich auch, dass einige auch Garnelen als Köder oder auch im Zusammenhang mit Kombi´s erfolgreich verwenden. Sandaale werden oft von guten Dorschen genommen. Hab ich aber erst einmal versucht. Gruss Dennis (Zurückwinker #h)


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Hallo mal wieder Dennis,
hatte letztens alle meine Platten mt "Kneifern" bekommen. Die sind zäh, und bewegen sich so schön.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Ja ich konnte mit einem Kneifer sogar 3 gute Platten landen. Danach war er auch ausgelutsch. Der Watti hält ja auf keinen Fall so lange und gut am Haken. Wenn die nicht sooooo teuer wären, dann wäre das mein Topköder!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

was haltet Ihr davon, die Köder mit Lockstoffen zu präparieren, oder mit Leuchtmitteln etc. zu versehen?
Kann man die teuren Kneifer auch selbst graben oder suchen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Ich hab schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, immer zu antworten! Aber ich trau mich noch einmal. Ich hab noch nie mit Lockstoffen für die Köder gearbeitet. Ich benutz aber Leuchtperlen. Höchstens eine mittlere bis klein. Alles andere schreckt meiner Meinung nach ab. Wattis suche ich manchmal selber. Da kommt es auch mal vor, dass die Kneifer dabei sind.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Moin Ihr beiden, dann will ich mich mal in euer Gespräch mit einmischen.  #h 
Watti ist natürlich der Toppköder schlecht hin. Leicht selber zu suchen und sehr fängig. Die Kneifer sind für mich persönlich nur Zusatzköder. Meistens nehme ich die als Kombiköder in Verbindung mit dem Watti, sehr selten fische ich mit Ringler solo.
Vor einiger Zeit gabs mal den Frenchworm. Der war große Mode aber auch schweineteuer. Das waren auch Seeringelwürmer aber viel viel kleiner als die normalen Kneifer. In Frankreich bekommt man die in jeden Supermarkt aus den Kühlschrank. In Deutschland sind sie aber wieder out weil sie kaum noch einer gekauft hat wegen dem hohen Preis.
Ich habe beim Brandungsangeln aber auch immer einen grünen Hering dabei, wenn es keinen grünen gibt geht auch Salzhering. Der ist fester im Fleich und lässt sich auch besser auswerfen. Auf Hering hatte ich schon sehr schöne Flundern und Schollen gefangen. Tobs geht natürlich auch aber ich nehme lieber schlanke Heringsstreifen auf den Haken.
Wenn ich Wattis selber plümper und Muscheln dabei mit freigespühlt werden nehme ich auch davon immer ein paar mit. Mit den dicken (sorry) "Pissern" die aus den Muscheln rausgucken kann man auch hervorragend auf Butt angeln.
So und um es abzuschließen nehme ich im Sommer fast nur Tauwürmer oder Blauköppe. Die sind wegen dem Krabbenverbiss länger am Haken als die Wattis und die Aale mögen die genau so gerne.
Mit Lockstoffen habe ich noch nicht geangelt es gibt aber einige hier im AB die das schon erfolgreich getestet haben. Das war schon öffters mal Thema hier in der Vergangenheit. 
Leuchtmittel wie Knicklichter oder so bringen in der Ostsee nicht sehr viel. Ich konnte jedenfalls keine Bissverbesserung zum normalen Haken feststellen. Die selbstleuchtenden Lile Corkys habe ich allerdings an dem einen oder anderen Vorfach dran und teste die immer mal wieder. Nicht immer aber hin und wieder beist es ganz gut auf die Vorfächer mit Leuchtkugeln.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Ja das mit den Leuchtperlen ist auch so ne Sache. Ich konnte vermehrt festestellen, dass die meisten Fische in den letzten Wochen auf nicht leuchtene Vorfächer gebissen haben. Klar gab es auch gute Bisse auf Leuchtvorfächer, aber das waren hauptsächlich Dorsche, die sich den Würm einverleibt haben. Gute Platten bissen, wie gesagt auf Vorfach pur. Habt ihr auch schon einmal sowas beobachtet? 
Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich die letzten Jahre nur mit Leuchtperlen erfolgreich gefischt habe. Das hat mich stuzig gemacht, da es halt letztens besser ohne Perlen war.


----------



## McKay

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Moin,
Also ich bevorzuge beim Plattfischangeln auch am liebsten den Kneifer/Wattkombi.Mit Heringsfetzen oder Tobse habe ich auf Butt zu oft erfolglos angesessen.Und eingefrorene Tobis kannst du erst recht knicken.
Mit Lockstoffen in der Kombinaton Hering/Krabbe habe ich im Herbst schöne Dorsche gefangen.Wenn nichts läuft sollte man es mal mit Lockstoff probieren.
Ich fische auch gerne mit Wattwürmern aus der Nordsee,die haben einen höheren Jodgehalt als die Ostseewattis.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Moin,

also wenn ich nicht Wattwurm nehme, dann nehme ich Wattwurm und ansonsten eigentlich lieber Wattwurm   
Allerdings dann am besten gleich drei oder vier Stück aufziehen, das hinterlässt die passende Duftspur und hat damit die beste Lockwirkung.
Perlen - naja, aus Gewohnheit nehme ich schon mal welche, ob das jetzt einen Vorteil bringt weiß ich nicht. Das ganze Lockperlengedöhns ist wohl eher eine Glaubensfrage... wenn, dann eher klein und dezent, keine Indianerketten.

Gruß
Michael, der leider viiiel zu selten zum Brandungsangeln kommt


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Moin,
ich habe auch schon alles mögliche Versucht. Es gibt nichts Besseres als Wattwurm. Allerdings nehme ich oft zur Stabilisierung des leicht flüchtigen Wattwurms gerne ein Stück Kneifer oder Granat mit auf den Haken. Mit den Perlen sollte man für Dorsch nicht so übertreiben, für Platte kann es schon mal mehr sein. Wenn es geziehlt auf Platte geht und auch schon mit Aal zu rechnen ist, ist der gute alte Tauwurm auch topp. Lockmittel sind glaube ich nicht so toll - weil auch teuer. Ein gute Duftspur kann man auch ganz natürlich und billig mit einem mit Heringsfetzen oder anderen Köderresten gefüllten Futterkorb (z.B. angebohrte Fotofilmdose hinter dem Blein) erzeugen. Mache ich aber meistens nur auf Platte, da es doch sehr viel Weite kostet.
Ich nehme eigentlich schon sehr große Haken, würde da aber Probleme bekommen 4 Wattwürmer von der Knock draufzukriegen - da gibts Teile von 40 cm Länge.
MB - ich weiß nicht was Du da für Minnis hast. Wenn 2 Würmer dann auch 2 Haken.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Jetzt mal ne richtige Anfängerfrage von mir.
Was genau sind grüne Heringe???
Sind das frische oder welche werden so bezeichnet?

Ich will das dieses Jahr auch nochmal mit Heringsfetzen auf platte probieren. 
SChauen wir mal was kommt.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

@Palerado mit "Grünen Heringen" ist nur gemeint, dass es rohe Heringe sind, also nicht gebraten, eingelegt oder ähnliches. Fangfrischer Hering sollte es aber besser treffen. Es gibt ja auch die Bezeichnung "Grüner Aal", also frischer Aal.
Sollte ich was vergessen haben, dann möger mich einer darauf hinweisen. #6


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

moin moin #h 
präsentiere auch gerne fette Happen, soll heißen einen kompletten Kneifer  oder zwei Wattwürmer.Thema Haken: verwende nur Größe 2/0, da auf diese Größe viel Köder passt und ich weniger Fehlbisse habe. Selbst kleine Platten inhallieren den ohne Probleme.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Das ist wohl war. Kleinere Haken wie 2,0 verwende ich auch nicht.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

jawohl Haken 2,0 und nicht kleiner - meine Platte im Teich ist etwa 25 cm lang - man glaubt es nicht was die schon schlucken kann - habe vor Jahren mit kleineren Haken viel mehr Babyplatten gehabt -das muß nicht sein!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Moin,

die wattis, die wir hier zu kaufen bekommen, sind oftmals nicht so groß wie gute Tauwürmer, deshalb lieber einen mehr auf den 2/0er Haken.
Zwei Haken? Klar, ich angel ja mit zwei Ruten   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## stefanhoffmann7

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Probiert mal die großen eingefrorenen Garnelen von Lidl (die Sorte, die nur gekocht und glasiert ist). Damit hatte ich mal 2 Tage geangelt, den einen Tag hatte ich permanent Bisse von Plattis und Wittlingen (ich denke der Dorsch würde das auch fressen, wenn er da ist), den anderen Tag keine Bisse mehr - da lief nur noch Watti und Makrelenfetzen.

Einfach mal probieren, es kann sich lohnen!


----------



## IjmTex

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Das der Wattwurm der Topköder an der Ostsee ist, möchte ich nicht in Abrede stellen. Allerdings trifft das nicht für die holländische Nordsee insbesondere das Wattenmeer zu. Hier (nordholländische Insel Texel) gibt es nur zwei Sachen, die den Fischeimer richtig füllen. Das sind Zagers (Seeringelwürmer) und Slikkertjes (Franzosenwürmer). Liegt aber daran, daß der Wattwurm millionenfach dort im Wattenmeer vorkommt und die beiden genannten Wurmarten viel spärlicher dort anzutreffen sind. Somit sind die beiden Kneiferarten für Flunder & Co. eher ein "Pralinchen" und werden, auch wenn der Magen schon abolut voll ist, mit Habgier genommen. Meine Freunde und ich habe auch schon Tests auf Texel durchgeführt, wo die selbstgebauten Dreier-Paternoster (man glaubt es kaum - sind aber dort wirklich die Topvorfachmontage) mit den drei vorher beschriebenen Wurmarten rotationsmäßig (oben, mittig, unten) bestückt worden sind. 83 % der Fische haben entweder auf Seeringel- oder Franzosenwurm gebissen. Eindeutiger kann man es nun wirklich nicht belegen. Wir angeln dort überhaupt nicht mehr mit Wattwürmern.

Möchte auch noch was zu dem Besetzen der Haken bzw. der Mundschnur sagen. Zwei oder Drei Würmer ziehe ich nur dann auf, wenn das Meer so rau ist, daß die Unterströmung einem die Würmer ruckzuck vom Haken spült. Dann hat man eine gewisse Sicherheit, daß man nicht minutenlang mit blankem Haken angelt. Allerdings ist es gerade verbreitet, daß wenn die Voraussetztung schlecht sind (falsche Windrichtung, kaum Strömung etc.), man große Köder bzw. viele Würmer auf den Haken zieht. Das halte ich für total falsch. Da bei diesen schlechten Bedingungen kaum Würmer freigespült werden, ist es doch total unnormal für die Fische, daß urplötzlich "riesige Mengen" an Ködern auf dem Meeresgrund anzutreffen sind. Wähle daher eher kleine schmale Haken und kleine Köder (Franzosen) um die Fische zu überlisten. Hat sich in den vielen Jahren auf Texel auch immer als richtig erwiesen und ich kann auch absolut nicht nachvollziehen, wie man die winzigen Franzosenwürmer auf 2/0-Haken (z.B. roter Gamakatsu) aufziehen will, ohne sie total zu "zerbröseln". 

Zu Perlen an den Mundschnüren kann ich nur eines sagen: Sind bei Plattfischen wirklich völlig für den Ar... (sorry)!!! Haben mit meinen Freunden da mal einen langjährigen Test durchgeführt, der auch im Blinker-Sonderheft "Plattfische"  mit dem Titel "Perlen vor die Schollen werfen" nachzulesen ist. Mehr möchte ich eigentlich nicht zu diesen angeblichen Lockmitteln sagen, weil ich immer noch meine, daß sich nur die Angelindustrie freut, wenn man solche Utensilien für das Brandungsangeln erwirbt.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Ijm Tex #h ,
fangt Ihr hauptsächlich Plattfische oder gehen bei Euch auch Dorsche an die erwähnten Köder?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## IjmTex

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Hoi Andreas,

an dieser Stelle (IJzeren Kaap) auf Texel ist das Wattenmeer einfach zu flach, daß dort auch Dorsche auftauchen. Dort trifft man nur noch zusätzlich Aalmuttern, Wolfsbarsche und Meerforellen an.

Aber auch in den Wintermonaten an der Oosterschelde, im Europoortgebiet oder auf der schwierig zu beangelnden Zuidpier von IJmuiden bzw. Noordpier von Wijk an Zee hat sich bei uns herauskristallisiert, daß die beiden Kneiferarten auch auf Dorsch besser sind als der Wattwurm.

Insbesondere beim Naturköderangeln in den Abenden oder Nächten der Sommermonate auf Seezunge und Wolfbarsch gibt es nichts besseres als Seeringel- oder Franzosenwurm.

Man muß natürlich dabei sagen, daß diese beiden Wurmarten sehr günstig in ganz Holland zu haben sind, weil dort die Zuchtstation der beiden Kneiferarten beheimatet ist, die auch den Wurm-Großhändler in Deutschland beliefert.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Nordsee

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Ich habe beim Brandungsangeln bisher immer mit Watt/Tauwurm und halben Makrelen/Heringen gefischt (bzw. Fischfetzten)
Habt ihr auch Erfahrungen mit anderen Köfis ?
Funktioniert zum Beispiel auch Brasse oder Rotauge???


----------



## blackbird1993

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Also dieses Jahr hatte ich verschiedene Köder probiert!

Einmal Zander, vom welchen ich noch ein altes Stück ganz unten in der Tiefkühltruhe fand...zum essen wohl viel zu alt gewesen, aber als Notköder auf die schnelle für den Urlaub genau richtig!

3 Tage später stand ich bereits am Strand...

Aalhaken mit 60 cm Vorfach und etwa 70 gramm Blei...

Ein etwa 10 x 2 cm langes Stück abgeschnitten, und am Haken befestigt!

Raus auf die erste Sandbank und 13 Minuten gewartet und den Sonnenuntergang genossen...Dann bereits der erste Fisch!

So fing ich an diesem Abend 5 Platte!

Weiterhin hatte ich Flusskrebse (Aldi) getestet!

An einem Abend 7 Platte von 30 - 45 cm an der Einhakenmontage!

Wenn man die Krebse noch einen Tag vorher in der prallen Sonne auftauen lässt (meine hatte ich zweck Transport von DE nach DK eingefroren), fangen sie noch etwas besser


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Als ich noch der Brandungsangelei frönte probierte ich auch mal ne Köderkombi aus.
Ich nahm eine Packung schon ausgelöster Miesmuscheln mit.
Die waren auf einer Pappe einvakumiert und gefrostet.

Gefroren auf den Haken lassen sie sich viel besser rausfeuern.

In Verbindung mit 1-2 Wattwürmern haben sehr gut die Dorsche drauf gebissen.

Seitdem waren die Miesmuscheln *immer* dabei!!!

Kosten wenig und waren oft der Bringer.


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

für conger oder große Fische immer mal ne gefrorene Sardine probieren mit Multihaken..

der Geruch ist extrem der Sardine und die großen fische beißen da gerne an...

Raubfische -Wolfsbarsche und auch Jäger hauen gern ein die Sardine zumindest am Mittelmeer..

probierts mal....ruhig ne teifgefrorene aus mittelmeer probieren

wenns nix wird.... bin ich verantwortlich #t

gruß  und viel Erfolg bei den  Großen


----------



## Coshboy

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

.. Zufällig draufgestoßen..

Aber ich denke auch hier mein Senf mal abzugeben:

Kostengünstiges Angeln mit Top Ausrüstung und absolut fängigen Födern:

Angelshops nach "Alten" Ruten Marke WG-100 aufwärts mit einer Länge von etwa 3-4m suchen.. In der Regel sehr günstig, weil es meist im tieferen Inland echt nur Ladenhüter sind..

Rolle: Billigware muss nicht unbedingt, aber mit einer guten Penn oder ähnlich sollte man eh nicht ans Salzwasser gehen. Daher: Viele Alu/Graphiterollen gibbet unter 15 Euro im Restpostenbereichen - Fassungsvermögen um die 300M sollten aber gegeben sein. Eine ersatz Kurbel sollte man aber schon einplanen.

Brandungsvorfächer sind auch inzwischen über ein Auktionshaus mit E am anfang aus Asien für reine Cent beträge in goßen mengen verfügbar.. Da die Hersteller alles viel günstiger vertreiben sollte das logisch sein! Einfach mal anfragen!
Gute Hersteller sind u.a. AS Impex in Indien oder Fishing Equiptment China .. Einfach mal Googeln!
Ansonsten einfach mal die Phantasie spielen lassen.. Aus einem Meter Luftschlauch für Aquarienpumpen, einer übriggebliebenen Vorfachschnur und einigen Haken mit Öse plus zwei Wirbeln bait man sich einfach was.. Zumal in diese Schläuche kann man sich super Knicklichter reinstecken! Das noch ein positiver effekt!


Dann die Köder: Einfach und gut: An eine Steinwehr stellen, mit dem Kescher an dem Tang langstreifen und die gefangenen Sachen/Tierchen nehmen! Oder halt einfach mal paar Muscheln unter den Füssen rausholen, aufkancken und TADAAAA.. Top köder..
Wer Raubfische haben möchte: Ein ganz kleinen Forellenspinner/Drilling mit paar Lametterfetzen, Roten Wollschnüen umtüddeln und schwupp.. Fertig!
Insofern dann die ersten Fische gelandet wurden keliner tipp am Rande:

Immer den Mageninhalt untersuchen. Das sagt EGAL was man sich vornimmt - oder was schlaue Köder-Verkäufer einem aufschwatzen - IMMER den fängisten Köder!
Und diese sind IMMER in den gefilden des gefangenen Fisches zu finden .. Und meist auch sehr simpel!
Andere gute Köder gerade auf Meeresbereiche:
Fischinnerei. Bis auf Milz knacken die sofort alles weg!
Ich nutze zb. wenn ich auf die ganz Fetten Aale in dem Hamburger Hafen ansitze - egal welche Mittagszeit oder Abends - nur das, was ich selbst auch esse oder gerade an oder unter einem Steinchen finde.. Zb. ein stück Frikadelle oder mal ein Pommesstücken. Wenn man unter Steine sieht sind dann da Schnecken oder mal eine Raupe.. Ja.. Teuer muss es nicht sein! Ebenso wie im Forellenpuff.. Pasten: Nein Danke.. Teuer und unreal! Zwei Maiskörner mit Knoblauch besirichen sind eh fängiger.. Das ebenso in der Elbe am Hafen oder in der Brandung.. Knoblauch ist IMMER dabei und kostet bei Aldi oder auch Feinkost läden Garnichts im gegensatz zu den Teuren Lockstoffen und funktionier BOMBE!..
Dann zu den Bleien: Kostet Massig an Zaster und geht in der regel ja nun leider auch Verschütt..
Muss ja nicht schön aussehen.. Ein ovalen Speckstein durchbohren, Draht durch, unten zusammenfriemeln, Zack.. Fertig! Kostet nur ein gang in Bastelladen oder "Herstelleranruf" und bisschen warten.. Oder eben im Bastelbedarf! (PS: Gute Alternative bei Bleiresistenten Fischen wie Waller usw..) Da kann man auch prima ein Wirbel befestigen und fertig ist das "Laufblei!! Und ist sogar "Getarntes"!

Schnur sollte man wieder nicht zu zimperlich sein, aber es reicht meist auch eine reguläre für nicht all zu viele Ansitze. Aber erfahrungsgemäß nehme ich für ein Jahr Seeangellei immer die normale Aalschnur Monofil.. Reicht dicke! Oder wenn man Großes erwartet dann eben was stärkere!



... Ja.. Denn wiedermal Petri Heil und nicht ärgern lassen!
Besondere "Hot-Spots" bei Angeln am Meer gibt es ausser an Steinpackungen oder Feilern im Wasser nicht wirklich!
Wenn man im Watt sich umsieht, diese Markanten "Unterwasserbächlein" und laufrinnen mal genau unter das Auge nehmen.. Das sind meistens Quellläufte die bei Hochwasser gern von Räubern untersucht werden!...


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Alle Achtung,Du scheinst ja der Brandungsangler vor dem Herrn zusein,da müssen ja die Jungs vom DMV echte Luschen zusein!!


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Meint ihr es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen frischen und gefrorenen/aufgetauten Heringen?


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Klar gibt es ein Unterschied,frischer Hering hält besser am Haken,die eingefrorenen sind mürbe aber riechen intensiver:m


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Köder beim Brandungsangeln*

Aha, ich war am Überlegen ob ich die vom Belly mal einsetze. Da muss ich ja nicht weit werfen...Also werd ich´s mal probieren!!


----------

